# Floating Stump Build



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

After much procrastination I have finally started my build. Got a good bit done today although I did underestimate the undertaking big time and ran out of supplies. It also did't help that Aubrn Alabama and A&M Mizzou were on. The stump really won't be floating per se but will have minimal contact with the viv floor via 2 wedges and a column. Not traditional really but if what I see in my head doesn't manifest I can always start over. The following grainy iPhone pics are what I got done so far. I will break out the DSLR as I progress to later steps:


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

DANG!! that stump is awesome!! What kind of would is that? Manzanita or ghostwood?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

MD_Frogger said:


> After much procrastination I have finally started my build. Got a good bit done today although I did underestimate the undertaking big time and ran out of supplies. It also did't help that Aubrn Alabama and A&M Mizzou were on. The stump really won't be floating per se but will have minimal contact with the viv floor via 2 wedges and a column. Not traditional really but if what I see in my head doesn't manifest I can always start over. The following grainy iPhone pics are what I got done so far. I will break out the DSLR as I progress to later steps:
> 
> 
> I like how the first pic looks like it's set up to be your tv.
> ...


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

You have the potential to do a great job. Keep us updated!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

great looking start. i can't wait for more updates. where did you get that stump from?


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Haha, it does look like a TV...straight out of the 90's! I am so glad Auburn won ! I forget what type of wood it is and where it came from but I will look into it. Here's what I have done so far...slowly but surely. I want to cover the GS with something black to match the black foam background I have coming in. Any suggestions?


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

The wood is Manzanita and I got it through a referral of another board member at Manzanita Pictures / main_bp.jpg


They update their inventory often and if wasn't for Jim I would have missed out on this one!


----------



## Hunterxzach14z (Dec 2, 2013)

Just a question out of curiosity... is that great stuff attached to the egg crate? if it is how do you plan on putting down a substrate barrier? thank you lol


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

It is indeed attached to the egg crate. The stump weighs roughly 50 lbs so it took a lot of reinforcement to make sure it remained stable perched up that high off the viv floor. The substrate barrier should not be an issue. I will simply start at the front of the eggcrate and work my way back attaching the screen to the eggcrate with zip ties. As I encounter the supports I will just cut around them. I will post pics on the barrier in place when done.


----------



## smoyer (Jul 9, 2007)

What type of black foam background do you have coming? waterfall foam? if so you could just encapsulate it with that black foam. 

so far it looks like a good start!


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks! This is the foam: 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pl.../144746-substrate-background-filter-foam.html

I wanted simple and flat and it fits the bill perfect. Should be here today so all I need to get to the planting stage is to figure out GS cover and set up the misting system.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

That stump is gonna look sweet when this is done. That was a nice find!


----------



## zreedman (Apr 8, 2006)

That is an awesome stump. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

So I got the styrofoam background done and attached the divider to the egg crate. All I need is some water wicking material to wrap the columns and I will be able to put it all together. Hopefully meeting up with board member Armson tomorrow to see if his hydroponic shop has the sheets. Fingers crossed!


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks good ali.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

I officially suck as a build thread maker but here is how far I've gotten so far. Still have to get the tubing vibration to stop and figure out how to not have the mist leak out of the front vent. Not to mention lots of planting.


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks awesome! How'd you attach those bigger broms to the stump?


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Looking good. With having the same tank, I had Jason put a 1" strip across the bottom of the vent to hold any water that leaked through the vent and to keep it from running out. You might be able to add this to help.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks. I used a drill and inserted the stolon into the hole. One brom has alreay rooted. Scott what it your mist schedule like. With the 3 quads you sent me every part of the viv gets coverage. I was to get a riccia or low growing riccia to cover the back.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I have my misters set to go off every 3 hours for 30 seconds. I also have a couple fans blowing across the top vent. That keeps everything about right.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

boombotty said:


> I have my misters set to go off every 3 hours for 30 seconds. I also have a couple fans blowing across the top vent. That keeps everything about right.



Just set it to your schedule, thanks! Here is a pic from today...looks so bare:


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's close ups of the broms that I had neglected for a couple months. Hoping they will color up nice under this beastly light. From left to right:

Neo. Lila


Neo. Wine and Gold - I had this is in my holding tank and it lost almost all of it's coloring. I'm going to see this beast of a light can color it back up of it may be replaced


Neo. Hatsumi



Neo. Blueberry Muffin 


Neo. Bluberry Muffin 


Neo. Michi


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

The bases for the stump. I am waiting on some java to come in to hopefully grow down there.


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

Great piece of wood you have got there. Love the floating look. 
Have you thought about putting something on top of the stump to make it look going up right to the lid?


----------



## DorisSlammington (Jan 12, 2014)

I see you too are an orchid fan. I got into dendro by really just loving orchids and I am sooo envious of you stump. I thinking everyone who has seen it has stump-envy. Can't wait to see this background fill in with something, maybe moss and some other airplants?


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Wimvanvelzen - It is indead a unique piece and I too would have preferred the stump to be taller but right now my main focus is getting some plant and bits going on the background. I have a feeling the stump top will be kind of the last thing that gets done.

M(r)s. Slammington- I don't know a thing about orchids and neglected a really really nice specimen from a board member to the point where I am just hoping it comes back to life.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

How much does a stump like that cost, if you don't mind me asking??


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Very nice ali!!! When you gonna make me one?  What are you gonna put in there?Ill give you some of your Byh line back free of charge if you want them.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks like your broms did indeed like that lighting.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't remember the exact price of the stump but if you click the link I posted earlier in this thread and look at the last page you will see their bigger stumps and what prices they range. Shipping was a good chunk too. Almost had to palletize(is that a word?) it. 

I am in all likelihood done building tanks after this one man. Glad to hear the BYH are doing well and appreciate the offer but this is my only tank and it's inhabitants are awaiting it's completion.

Two of the six broms have really responded well to the lighting. The Hatsumi and Wine & Gold are really coloring up but the Lila, Michi, and Blueberries not so much.

Does anyone know what this crazy neon green little bug is? Has these super long antennae that move in an almost mesmerizing manner.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

MD_Frogger said:


> Does anyone know what this crazy neon green little bug is? Has these super long antennae that move in an almost mesmerizing manner.


Katydid nymph....


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Should I try and catch it? Are they a threat to frogs, eggs, or tads? How would something like that even get in there?


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

MD_Frogger said:


> Should I try and catch it? Are they a threat to frogs, eggs, or tads? How would something like that even get in there?


I assume it hitch-hiked. Kayidids may lay eggs on branches/leaves. Its likely there are/will be more. They eat vegetation and that will also add risk to your plants. They do have sharp mandibles and may attack your frogs.
Not sure of the type you have there, but some can be verrrry large and carnivorous Red Eyed Devil eats Gecko - What's That Bug?

to be safe,I'd take it out and release it outside or euthanize it in a freezer.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

JonRich said:


> I assume it hitch-hiked. Kayidids may lay eggs on branches/leaves. Its likely there are/will be more. They eat vegetation and that will also add risk to your plants. They do have sharp mandibles and may attack your frogs.
> Not sure of the type you have there, but some can be verrrry large and carnivorous Red Eyed Devil eats Gecko - What's That Bug?
> 
> to be safe,I'd take it out and release it outside or euthanize it in a freezer.


Thanks man! I got that one out and will look out for more.


----------



## wak4863 (Jul 26, 2012)

Very cool build.


----------

